# How do you move to NY?



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

My nephew is moving to up state NY. I have read the gun laws on the NRA website. It seems you must have a license to have a handgun in your home. What is the process with guns he already owns?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

What part of NY? Each county has some slightly different rules.

In general, you need to have a license to posses a handgun in New York - even in your home. The good news is that most (almost all) of the licenses issued are to carry concealed, although the issuing judge may add his or her own restrictions to the license. NYS law makes no provision for restrictions, and as it was explained to me by a State Trooper, the "restrictions" on the license are the purposes for which the license was issued, not legal limitations on how or ware the handgun can be carried. Although NYC and Buffalo are off limits.

I believe the right way to do it would be to have the guns shipped by a FFL in AZ to a FFL in NY who will hold them until the license is issued. Alternatively, he could probably leave them in someone's care in AZ and then transfer them into NY after the license is issued. A word of caution though, all the handguns in your possession have to be listed on the license. NY likes to know what kind of toys you have.

It amazes me that with such a simple and easy to navigate system involving about $200 in costs, a thorough background check, lots of paper work and running around, a 3 to 6 month wait and multiple trips to a notary, criminals still would rather buy a gun on the black-market instead of just following the rules. :smt1099

Here is a helpful website that explains the process in my county:

Orange County Shooters


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

OP, One thing to double check, i believe it is state law, in order to apply for a pistol permit, you need to be a resident of the state *for six months!!!* This is the one that made my life difficult. I had to gift all my handguns to my father, then after the process (different specifics by county see here for an example http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13340 ) have them FFL transfered back to me. Again as KEV74 said, where. makes a huge difference.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

OP,

Tell your nephew I'm sorry... I was born in NY. Now I live in Florida.

No state taxes, no restrictive gun laws, no snow, and no Clintons...

JW


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

We'd be glad to have him OP. We could use more folks that aren't afraid of firearms here.

Kev gave you a great overview, and niadhf is right about the 6 months residency requirement. A point of clarification, there is only one type of handgun permit - ALL handgun permits are permits to carry concealed. The local judge/sheriff may add restrictions (hunting and target shooting only, premisis only), but they are not legally enforcable, aside from giving grounds for revocation of the permit. NY is a "may issue" state, and is therefore not obligated to issue the permit.

NYC is a seperate animal. I understand that it is nearly impossible to obtain a permit to carry a handgun there. A seperate permit is required. To my knowledge, anyone licensed to carry a handgun can carry in Buffalo though. If there is any info to the contrary, I'd be very interested to read it.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

MLB said:


> We'd be glad to have him OP. We could use more folks that aren't afraid of firearms here.
> 
> Kev gave you a great overview, and niadhf is right about the 6 months residency requirement. A point of clarification, there is only one type of handgun permit - ALL handgun permits are permits to carry concealed. The local judge/sheriff may add restrictions (hunting and target shooting only, premisis only), but they are not legally enforcable, aside from giving grounds for revocation of the permit. NY is a "may issue" state, and is therefore not obligated to issue the permit.
> 
> NYC is a seperate animal. I understand that it is nearly impossible to obtain a permit to carry a handgun there. A seperate permit is required. To my knowledge, anyone licensed to carry a handgun can carry in Buffalo though. If there is any info to the contrary, I'd be very interested to read it.


I was off base with the Buffalo info. Sorry about that. I guess when you get info from the internet, you get what you pay for. 

New York does issue premises permits for home or business, but these are not unusually applied for - you'd got through the same process for a more restrictive license.

Alright, enough Jib-Jab from this internet expert. Here it is from the horse's (jackass'?) mouth:

ARTICLE 400 - LICENSING AND OTHER PROVISIONS RELATING TO FIREARMS


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

I came from Buffalo, NY and it was a BITCH to try and get a handgun.

I am sure if you contacted the NY State police they could tell you how to go about it.

I lived in Erie county and it would have taken 18 months for the permit to get issued. At that time you had to take a course, and submit the paperwork to the clerks office. You then had a sheriff investigate you along with an interview to decide if you are safe to own a handgun.

TOTAL BS in my book..... Especially with the technology of today. The timeframe may have gotten shorter, but still I am so glad to have moved out of the GD state. I still don't understand why it took me 47 years before I realized it....

If he is moving to the Buffalo area, let me know. I have friends that are Sheriffs and Amherst police. I would be glad to contact them to assist your nephew.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

tHANKS FOR ALL THE HELP. i HAVE HIM CONVINCED TO LEAVE MOST OF THE GUNS HERE UNTILL HE CAN LEGALY OWN THEM.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Bill's nephew is also bringing a shotgun. How are the laws regarding long guns?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Long guns are very easy. if you can pass a white sheet call you are good (again, buffalo, NYC have tighter and different restrictions). Assuming of course he is over 18. In regards to big jims comment of "keep em in the house and noone is wiser". aside from forum rules (mike did you really miss that one?) to do so would be illegal and a felony. I agree that the gun laws here are BS (i got permited transporting down to GA for an IDPA shoot, at the Albany airport), however, blatant disregard of the law, and advocating for such, is NOT responsible gun ownership. It just gives New Yorkers against Handgun Violence, and other such groups, more ammunition to be used against us (excuse the pun please). Also, the mandatory jail term, felony offense also applies if he gets caught with it INSIDE his house.
Hey PSAPOA (also know as Old Padawan), keep in mind that even BLACKPOWDER pistols are restricted, unless NONE of the components are EVER kept with which to make them fire (yes, balls, powder and caps).

So WHY is he looking to move here ? (i'm looking at GA myself right now)

P.S as far as i can tell, NY is the ONLY state in the nation that does not have a "you can transport through the state locked up" law. The ONLY way a person not holding a NY LTC can bring a handgun into the state is if they are attending an NRA sanctioned competition....and have a copy of the event advertising stating it is such.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Long guns are very easy. if you can pass a white sheet call you are good.


Is that a 4473/NICs check?



> Assuming of course he is over 18.


He is.



> (mike did you really miss that one?)


I did. Thanks for pointing it out.



> So WHY is he looking to move here ? (i'm looking at GA myself right now)


A girl.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Is that a 4473/NICs check?


ummmm........ i would guess so, but have never really looked at the form number.



> I did. Thanks for pointing it out.


:smt107 mikey missed one? wow.
oh. your welcome.



> A girl.


 nuff said.

oh yeah one more thing (and if one of you guys wants to pm me an e-mail i can send you some of the laws etc. i have downloaded.).....ny still has a 10 round mag restricion unless it was built before 1986 (? you know same as brady bill). so keep that in mind in shipping him his guns (assuming HERE he is over 21) in about 9-12 months after he moves here. (6 for residencey, 3-6 for permit)

now i know you have avoided this question 3 times, but....roughly (county) WHERE in NYS. As you can see that can make a BIG difference in approval of application or not. (is she REALLY worth it?):watching:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

He's leaving tonight, so whether or not she's worth it is moot at this point. There are other issues involved, but I don't want to get too deeply into the young man's business.

He's moving to the Fort Drum area.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ft. Drum area??? If he doesn't know what winter is, he will soon! :anim_lol:


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

I love it up there....... Went to school at Paul Smiths College.

Wish him good luck from us.... and the winters aren't that bad.... they are worse around Watertown and Buffalo as the are both at the ends of the lakes.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

kev74 said:


> Ft. Drum area??? If he doesn't know what winter is, he will soon! :anim_lol:


Heh heh heh. I grew up in New England and drilled with the Guard at Fort Drum several times. I have repeatedly warned this young Arizona boy about the weather there. He has no idea. I hope his girl can keep him warm. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I went to Clarkson University, in Potsdam, NY. I few frigid miles east of Watertown/Ft Drum.

Hardly ever had any snow there... The 6-month-permanant 3" of solid black-ice on everything shed the snow, due to the constant 30+mph winter wind blowing out of Alaska, via a few thousand miles of Canadian Shield.

God, I hope the NY girl isn't a Upstate NY local... I never met a single woman born in NY worth moving for... I guess I'm spoiled by 9 years in Southern Cali, and 6 years in FL!!!

Just bring a good 870... Much easier to own, and born and raised in AZ.... he might not be there long enough for thepermit to come through!!!

JW


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I
> God, I hope the NY girl isn't a Upstate NY local... I never met a single woman born in NY worth moving for... I guess I'm spoiled by 9 years in Southern Cali, and 6 years in FL!!!
> JW


yep you probably are, but i thought my wife was worth moving for (i moved a whole 8 miles, she moved 2 states lol)

course who knows, i have been wrong before. and NO you can't quote me on that.

Mike etc, i don't know the ease of permiting up there, but would hazard a guess it should not be like some of these areas around the capitol (and for you out west it is pronounce all-bany not al-bany lol)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The young man left yesterday for the cross-country journey. I wish him well.

The young lady is an Arizona girl who was assigned to 10th Mountain as an MP. Bad job in a great unit.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. He left last night. He is looking forward to the residency period so he can hunt.
He HATES the cold. When the snow starts falling, I will be sending him pictures of Mike and I sitting out by the pool in short sleeve shirts with cold beer.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> Thanks for all the info. He left last night. He is looking forward to the residency period so he can hunt.
> He HATES the cold. When the snow starts falling, I will be sending him pictures of Mike and I sitting out by the pool in short sleeve shirts with cold beer.


if he hates the cold he is scr#%[email protected]!
Residency applies to LTC only, not long guns. And i THINK (check DEC zones on this http://www.dec.ny.gov/ ) that he is in a rifle zone (some are shotgun only)


----------



## Springfield (Oct 28, 2014)

*Gifting and waiting*



kev74 said:


> What part of NY? Each county has some slightly different rules.
> 
> In general, you need to have a license to posses a handgun in New York - even in your home. The good news is that most (almost all) of the licenses issued are to carry concealed, although the issuing judge may add his or her own restrictions to the license. NYS law makes no provision for restrictions, and as it was explained to me by a State Trooper, the "restrictions" on the license are the purposes for which the license was issued, not legal limitations on how or ware the handgun can be carried. Although NYC and Buffalo are off limits.
> 
> ...


In reading this I find myself with one question: In moving to NY State can I gift to my brother who is a resident of NY while waiting for a license?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Only if you ship, via FFL and from out of state, your firearms. That said, no license is necessary to own long guns, just pistols. 
Alao note that simce the unSAFE act, to get your pistils BACK from your brother yhey would have to be transferred agaun via FFL. And finding one who will do so NOW is nie impossible. The act limits what they can charge you, and they have NO interest in doing all the federal paperwork they have to do for $20


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

My middle daughter spent her entire 4 years in the Army at Ft Drum. I flew up in February 04 when she got back from Afghanistan and it was the coldest place I ever visited - and I was raised in Minnesota. The morning after I got there I turned on the TV news and they announced the temperature was 27 below zero and that was not with the wind chill. Pretty country in the summer though...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

This is an older post but to whom it may concern:


> In general, you need to have a license to posses a handgun in New York - even in your home. The good news is that most (almost all) of the licenses issued are to carry concealed, although the issuing judge may add his or her own restrictions to the license. NYS law makes no provision for restrictions, and as it was explained to me by a State Trooper, the *"restrictions" on the license are the purposes for which the license was issued*, not legal limitations on how or ware the handgun can be carried. Although NYC and Buffalo are off limits.


If the license has restrictions on it such as target and hunting the handgun can only be carried for those purposes. To and from target shooting or while engaged in lawful hunting activities. So indeed there are limitations on how or where the handgun can be carried. They will not issue a license for self defense. So technically if used for that purpose while at home you could be in violation of the terms for that license and have that license revoked. Same for carrying it while not engaging in the purposes for which it was issued. There is a statement on the license that it is "revokable at any time". They also issue "premises only" which allows you to have the handgun on your premises but you can't take it out. How the hell are you supposed to practice with it? You may also get a "business only" license which allows you to take it from your home and to your place of business, no where else or to be kept at your place of business. So you can't practice with it either unless your business is a shooting range. If stopped, will a cop bust your balls over these technicalities is anyones guess? The good news is that you can not be charged with illegal possession of a handgun, which is a criminal offense. But you will most certainly have your license revoked and your registered handguns seized, pending the outcome of an appeal. The application forms will ask very specific questions as to how and where the handgun will be carried. Unrestricted licenses or full carry are primarily issued to retired law enforcement and corrections officers or the politically well connected. New York State does not have a pre-emption law so it is up to the licensing officer of each individual county to determine what type of restrictions if any will be on the license. For example: If you live in Chemung County and the licensing officer issues unrestricted carry licenses to it's residents you may carry anywhere in New York State (this includes counties that only issue restricted carry licenses) except for New York City and Buffalo. If you live in a county where restricted permits are only issued you can only carry for the purposes for which the license was issued throughout New York State (this includes counties where unrestricted licenses are issued). Some counties have safe storage laws such as Westchester County where a law enforcement officer may come to your home to inspect your premises to ensure that the handgun(s) are safely stored. These laws were designed solely for the purposes of discouraging anyone from possessing a handgun for any purpose whatsoever. With the passage of the "Safe Act" possession of any magazine both handgun and long gun that has a capacity of more than 10 rounds is now illegal and subject to a felony charge. I used to live there, had a handgun license there, I have friends, relatives and know police officers who live there. We talk about all this unnecessary bull shit all the time. And of how lucky I am to live in Arizona.

Oh and one other thing: If the registered handgun is not locked up and inaccessible a spouse or other family member who does not have a license for that handgun could be charged with illegal possession of a weapon. Also you may only carry or possess the handgun(s) that are listed on the license.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

How do you move to NY?Reluctantly.

Had an opportunity to move to NJ. Saying NO was the best decision I have made.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Old Padawan said:


> tHANKS FOR ALL THE HELP. i HAVE HIM CONVINCED TO LEAVE MOST OF THE GUNS HERE UNTILL HE CAN LEGALY OWN THEM.


tell him not to take even one with him until he gets a NY Permit. If he gets caught with one, off to jail, no questions. NY has a zero tolerance policy now for handguns. There have been many instances of truckers driving through, being checked at stops, finding handgun and off to jail. I would not even risk taking one because if he is caught before he is approved to own one, he will never get the permit in NY. Left there 7 years ago and never sorry to be out of there. LIfe here is a whole lot easier, at least with the firearm issue. NY is now run by a bunch of fascist politicians who believe they know better than everyone.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

NGIB said:


> My middle daughter spent her entire 4 years in the Army at Ft Drum. I flew up in February 04 when she got back from Afghanistan and it was the coldest place I ever visited - and I was raised in Minnesota. The morning after I got there I turned on the TV news and they announced the temperature was 27 below zero and that was not with the wind chill. Pretty country in the summer though...


yeah, four months of the year it's beautiful. The other eight months, it's overcast, raining, snowing or a combination of the two. Don't have to worry about skin cancer up there though. You never see the sun out for more than 20 minutes.

and if you just love winter outdoor sports, it's definitely the place to be.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Depends on where in ny you live. 
No hurricanes, no tornadoes, no poisonous snakes,lol. Beautiful Great Lakes, no sharks,lol.
Snowmobiling , skiing, ice skating. 
I guess it depends on one's likes n dislikes. 
I love it all, fla, California ,Arizona,Texas ,Ny. 
As far as climate is concerned.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

We currently live in Upstate NY (WNY to be exact!). We recently purchased a home in Kentucky and will be retiring there in August!! We just came back after spending 2 weeks at our new "home"! Definitely going to be one of the best things we have ever done! Gas is $.75/gallon cheaper in KY! When you hit 65 y/o you qualify for a homestead tax exemption. After speaking to my neighbors it sounds like my property taxes will be in the neighborhood of $300-$400/year!! On a $100,000+ home!! Not bad!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats on your new home, n HAPPY RETIREMENT


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

high pockets:


> Had an opportunity to move to NJ. Saying NO was the best decision I have made.


I would say you made a wise decision. New Jersey's gun laws are even more atrocious then New York's. Although the "Safe Act" may have changed that. At least in New York while traveling to and from a target range or while hunting the handgun can be carried loaded and concealed. In some cases while hunting carried openly. In New Jersey the handgun must be unloaded and in a locked container while traveling to and from a target range.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> Depends on where in ny you live. }QUOTE
> 
> here's what we do:
> 
> ...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Been to S.Carolina a few times, very very nice.
Played in the annual amateur golf tourney they have in myrtle beach area.

On one particular golf course (farmstead) we "teed off" in South Carolina and on the same hole we were "putting" in North Carolina. It was a par 6 .
I could live there year round !
:smt1099


----------

